# Ride Tongue Tied vs. K2 Boa Conda



## JoeyOranges (Mar 9, 2011)

Folks - 

Looking for feedback on how well Tongue Tied and Boa Conda work in terms of heel hold and overall comfort. 

The Ride tech seems like it would be more comfy with the Slime Tongue on the Tridents, but the Condas seem like they would do a better job on heel hold since its right on the liner.

Thanks!

j


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

JoeyOranges said:


> Folks -
> 
> Looking for feedback on how well Tongue Tied and Boa Conda work in terms of heel hold and overall comfort.
> 
> ...


Both work awesome. Ride approach avoids any pressure points by spreading the pull across the tongue. In contrast, the K2 system allows for a bit more customization through positioning of the Conda piece - but if not done properly it can cause some discomfort.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I much prefer the feel of Ride's system, I got pressure points from K2's. 

But, I've had 2 pairs of Ride Fuses crack along the urethane tongue where the boa cable threads through. One the boa channel actually pulled itself from the tongue, and the other that I'm currently still riding has started cracking along the bend in the tongue right next to where the boa channel is, but the channel itself has remained attached just fine. 

I love the feel, but not so stoked on the durability. Thankful for a good warranty program.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Phedder said:


> I much prefer the feel of Ride's system, I got pressure points from K2's.
> 
> But, I've had 2 pairs of Ride Fuses crack along the urethane tongue where the boa cable threads through. One the boa channel actually pulled itself from the tongue, and the other that I'm currently still riding has started cracking along the bend in the tongue right next to where the boa channel is, but the channel itself has remained attached just fine.
> 
> I love the feel, but not so stoked on the durability. Thankful for a good warranty program.


Just curious how over and above their warranty program is, and how old your boots were before getting issues?

Just had my Tridents slime tongue crack in the flex zone area.

I've talked to my local shop where I purchased them (who have always been great to deal with for any warranty stuff), and they said to bring them in for a closer look, even though the boots were purchased 2 years ago (almost to the day).

Pretty sure Ride only warranties boots for 1 year.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

jstar said:


> Just curious how over and above their warranty program is, and how old your boots were before getting issues?
> 
> Just had my Tridents slime tongue crack in the flex zone area.
> 
> ...


My boots have always been inside the 1 year purchase when they get issues, typically around the 70 day mark. That post was back in 2018 and I've had more warranties since, one was for the tongue completely separating from the toe area of the boot where it's anchored in. 

Essentially I buy the boot outright, last seasons in the summer if I can. Ride those boots 60-80 days before an issue arises, warranty that pair, ride the replacements until they deteriorate, retire or gift them, then purchase new again ideally on sale. So generally from 1 purchase at 30% off retail I'm getting 150-170ish days from 2 pairs of boots. I consider that good value for money for my favorite model of boot. If I got 100 days on a pair before warrantiable issues arose I wouldn't bother going through warranty as I do put my boots through a lot and would consider that a fair lifespan for what I've paid. 

Ride have been beyond fantastic with warranties, as have shops. My last pair where the tongue fully separated were completely rideable as long as I didn't yank the tongue up. Once laces were tied everything stayed in place. I bought that pair for 40% off online and warrantied through local shop who said I'd only be entitled to the product cost in store credit, not price I paid which I was totally fine with. They called me back a few weeks later and said Ride had decided to send me a brand new pair of 2021s which I was stoked with. I'll ride this pair until they die, then purchase a new pair from that shop granted they have some in stock, otherwise online I go!


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Phedder said:


> My boots have always been inside the 1 year purchase when they get issues, typically around the 70 day mark. That post was back in 2018 and I've had more warranties since, one was for the tongue completely separating from the toe area of the boot where it's anchored in.
> 
> Essentially I buy the boot outright, last seasons in the summer if I can. Ride those boots 60-80 days before an issue arises, warranty that pair, ride the replacements until they deteriorate, retire or gift them, then purchase new again ideally on sale. So generally from 1 purchase at 30% off retail I'm getting 150-170ish days from 2 pairs of boots. I consider that good value for money for my favorite model of boot. If I got 100 days on a pair before warrantiable issues arose I wouldn't bother going through warranty as I do put my boots through a lot and would consider that a fair lifespan for what I've paid.
> 
> Ride have been beyond fantastic with warranties, as have shops. My last pair where the tongue fully separated were completely rideable as long as I didn't yank the tongue up. Once laces were tied everything stayed in place. I bought that pair for 40% off online and warrantied through local shop who said I'd only be entitled to the product cost in store credit, not price I paid which I was totally fine with. They called me back a few weeks later and said Ride had decided to send me a brand new pair of 2021s which I was stoked with. I'll ride this pair until they die, then purchase a new pair from that shop granted they have some in stock, otherwise online I go!



Thanks for the info. Looks like you've got a good system worked out.

It's funny, I'm right around that 80 day mark with these boots as well. However, if that's the average life of the boots, I just can't get to that many days within the one year warranty.

It's kind of a bummer, up untill now I had no plans on getting new boots. They are retaining the flex/response/fit better than any boot I've worn prior.

We'll see if the Board Shop and Ride works some magic and somehow gets these warrantied, but if not I'll probably just buy another pair and be happy.


----------

